# Sims 4: How Does it Duplicate Behavior



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Supposedly it's very adept at duplicating human behavior: How good would you say it works, and how does it do it?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I think it does a better job at duplicating the behavior of hamsters than humans.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean, it's just a game programmed like any other. Sims react to other sims' behavior according to how they were programmed to do.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

I think they make it more complex in each version but don't try to imitate real life too much. Uncanny valley is just around the corner.

In the Sims 4, if one of your sims die, the whole family gets depressed, yet the Grim Reaper will appear to claim them and maybe even stay for a snack or two. There are also ghosts, resurrections, and magic gardens. 

It's the best at imitating human behavior, but it never forgets that it's a game.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I figure it will be millennial social justice warrior modeling.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> I figure it will be millennial social justice warrior modeling.


How?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke Skywalker said:


> How?


Oh thats easy. All the players in the game try to avoid interacting with one another lest the offend or objectify.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

:shocked:








:shocked::exterminate::crazy:




_they're everywhere





_


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Oh thats easy. All the players in the game try to avoid interacting with one another lest the offend or objectify.


They're not as sensitive as you think.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Luke Skywalker said:


> They're not as sensitive as you think.


Then its not duplicating human behavior is it.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I think they make it more complex in each version but don't try to imitate real life too much. Uncanny valley is just around the corner.
> 
> In the Sims 4, if one of your sims die, the whole family gets depressed, yet the Grim Reaper will appear to claim them and maybe even stay for a snack or two. There are also ghosts, resurrections, and magic gardens.
> 
> It's the best at imitating human behavior, but it never forgets that it's a game.




I don't think the sims 4 is more complex than the sims 3. Honestly, I don't think there's been much change in complexity since sims 2. Sims 3 only started getting complex when you added a bunch of mods. Things like Story Progression.
In the sims 4, all the sims wear their emotions on their sleeves, for example. If your sim is angry, they'll stomp around and throw tantrums.


Using your example of a death in the family. Where are the sims who claim nothing is wrong but cry themselves to sleep? Where is the strain on relationships that people experience when they can't handle the loss?



The sims has all the complexity and depth of a child playing with dolls. 



Any depth a player might see is entirely projection.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> I don't think the sims 4 is more complex than the sims 3. Honestly, I don't think there's been much change in complexity since sims 2. Sims 3 only started getting complex when you added a bunch of mods. Things like Story Progression.
> In the sims 4, all the sims wear their emotions on their sleeves, for example. If your sim is angry, they'll stomp around and throw tantrums.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it really wants to be deep. I don't think it wants to portray real relationships or to accurately imitate human behavior. In fact the reason why I think it's so popular it's because it does not have that pretension.

But it's still the best at it, in my opinion*.








*Haven't played a lot of games though.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

It must be how we appear to higher beings...that's why they've all forsaken us.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Khrakhan said:


> It must be how we appear to higher beings...that's why they've all forsaken us.


And we all go quiet as a mouse, since the word's come out, from the north down to the south, that God is in the house.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Luke Skywalker said:


> And we all go quiet as a mouse, since the word's come out, from the north down to the south, that God is in the house.


He came to mine, I kicked him out. His ego is bigger than the Kardashians' hive mind. Plus, he watches you masturbate...I had to wipe his face off when I finished.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Khrakhan said:


> Plus, he watches you masturbate...


He's not the only one.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Luke Skywalker said:


> He's not the only one.


:shocked:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Khrakhan said:


> :shocked:


How did you know he was watching me? Were you watching him as he watched me?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Luke Skywalker said:


> How did you know he was watching me? Were you watching him as he watched me?


*I* was watching you, I then reported it in great detail to him....then he started going on about how that made you morally sinful and I wasn't having any of that, so I finished and sprayed myself all over his face and then kicked him out like the little whore that he is. He said he'd be back but haven't heard from him since.


Okay, no idea how a Sims 4 discussion turned into this...sorry for the derailment, I am done now :ninja:


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Khrakhan said:


> It must be how we appear to higher beings...that's why they've all forsaken us.


I don't know, the Aliens on the game are not much different.


----------

